# Raised panel door construction



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a note tha the grizzly 5 degree panel bit will allow a raised panel profile on both side of 3/4 stock and still allow a 1/4 to 3/8 tongue. This will work great for 1-3/8 interior doors and I made some test cuts and am planning to start the doors as soon as I can find a source for 1-3/8 inch clear pine stock - no one seems to have this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Henry

Think Glue Up for the 1 3/8" thick stock 

======



ccmnova said:


> Just a note tha the grizzly 5 degree panel bit will allow a raised panel profile on both side of 3/4 stock and still allow a 1/4 to 3/8 tongue. This will work great for 1-3/8 interior doors and I made some test cuts and am planning to start the doors as soon as I can find a source for 1-3/8 inch clear pine stock - no one seems to have this.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I would buy thicker material & plane it down to 1-3/8" to make your door stock.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

jlord said:


> I would buy thicker material & plane it down to 1-3/8" to make your door stock.


I was thinking to buy the 3/4 stock and glue it up, then plane it down to 1-3/8. The cost is very high (a 1x6 x 8' clear pine board is over $15!) and all the additional work - there has got to be a source for 1.5 - 1.375 clear pine stock.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Try looking for a lumber yard that sells hardwoods. They would more than likely carry the door stock you need or could get it. Something like 6/4 stock. Call for actual sizing. Some things just cost. Since you already have the bits it will more than likely still be cheaper than buying a solid door of good quality.

Are you looking for pine to clear coat it or are you planning to paint the door?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

One solution is to call or drop into a local custom cabinet making shop or two, explain you're a hobbyist and ask where they buy their wood. That's how I found out.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm planning to stain the door so the wood has to be clear. You can buy interior 1-3/8 6 panel doors for around $100 but if I glue up 3/4 clear stock the cost for the wood alone will be abt $150 - that can't make sense.

I 'll keep trying and with cabinet shops, etc.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Check around, Henry... though the sad truth is that between offshore labor rates and high-volume purchase, sometimes you pay a premium to make it... You have the pride of making it yourself however..


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I just bought a 6 panel clear pine door at Lowes - 30", for $89. I bought enough 3/4 stock to make one with a glue up and the wood cost me $140. I guess you're right Jim - I'll at least be able to say that I made it myself. I got the wood gluing up now and will have to clean up the edges/square it up and plane it down to 1-3/8. I'll let you all know how the Freud door set works out - cost me $199. I did manage to get a grizzly 5 degree face bit that will allow the raised panels to be 3/4 stock only, just like the Lowes doors, and have a profile on both sides and still have a 1/4 to 3/8 max tongue. I already tried it out on some scrap and it works great.


----------

